# LaDue Shore Fishing



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Am I allowed to fish from the shore near the Washington Street boat dock?


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Nope all shore fishing there has to be on either the causway on Rt.422 or Rt.44.


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Is there any parking in the area?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

gbourne said:


> Am I allowed to fish from the shore near the Washington Street boat dock?


You're not allowed to, but plenty of people do it.


----------



## burnerboy (Aug 21, 2007)

gbourne said:


> Am I allowed to fish from the shore near the Washington Street boat dock?


You can also go up Valley Road north of Washington. There are three place posted for public fishing.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

A lot of people say your not allowed but there is a sign, I'm pretty sure is designated to shore fishermen, that says no fishing beyond this point, it is at the rangers dock by the cabin.


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I will check out valley road. I was on the 44 causeway this afternoon. Not much biting. It was a little early when I left. There was a lot of bass on there beds. I will check it out again soon.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

ParmaBass said:


> You're not allowed to, but plenty of people do it.


i think it was the spring open this year, at the end of the tournament there were people shore fishing right there at the ramp and getting pissed at people for docking there boats on shore right next to them.


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Who handles enforcement there? Some people aren't very bright!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

gbourne said:


> Who handles enforcement there? Some people aren't very bright!


The city of Akron, about 40 miles to the South handles the enforcement.


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Thanks PB. I will still play it pretty straight. LOL


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I dont know..I am kinda glad there isnt much for shore fishing down there..It helps to prevent it from bein totally raped..If I am not mistaken,they dont stock that place anymore..It also keeps people from trashin the shoreline as well..And as far as people fishin for food,I know some who have...They seem to be the ones who like to go above the limit every chance they get..It also seems that if someone is that bad off,they dont work and pay taxes..So when all the fish were taken out,it would be on the people who work to pay for it to get re-stocked...And thats even if they decided to do that,and of course it would be shut down for a couple years til they got the population and all that back up..No man should be looked down on for their financial situations..Lets say they opened the shoreline..Who is gonna ensure it stays clean?..Are the shore fishers gonna inspect it every couple weeks and keep it clean?Who is gonna make sure pople abide by the legal limits?..There are some downsides to opening up the shoreline..


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

Sounds like someone needs a boat


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

SteelyDeacon said:


> ... If I saw someone tearing down a sign anywhere around La Due, I would ask him if he needed any assistance, not report him!..


lol Amen brother. 

And as far as "someone needing a boat", I think that is ridiculous. I have been a shore fisherman my entire life & only fished from a boat on 3 occasions. A lot of people can't even afford a small 12' jon boat, myself included, so shore fishing is our only option. Why the hell should lakes that we paid the $19 to be able to fish, be restricted to those fortunate enough to have boats?

Those with boats could care less for the most part, as somehow once you can afford a boat, you forget that you used to be a shore fisherman. It is always some guy with a boat that cost more than the 5 acres his house is standing on too.

-Edit

I just wanted to add that I am not hostile towards boaters in general. I totally can understand why those with boats would like restricted shore access, as it restricts fishing pressure, but I along with many others do not own a boat, & it just isn't fair that we the boatless pay the fishing license fee only to have less fishing opportunities than those with a better financial situation. To many people, us shore fisherman are considered a nuisance.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

The Zodiac said:


> lol Amen brother.
> 
> And as far as "someone needing a boat", I think that is ridiculous. I have been a shore fisherman my entire life & only fished from a boat on 3 occasions. A lot of people can't even afford a small 12' jon boat, myself included, so shore fishing is our only option. Why the hell should lakes that we paid the $19 to be able to fish, be restricted to those fortunate enough to have boats?
> 
> ...


I have a boat (its poop), and I do care about shore fisherman,and havent forgotten.....I never fish on top of the shore guys (even when that is the best spot,.which is not often)

I figure I got the whole lake ,so I fish elsewhere (unless 25 mph gusts) then im in the cove with them.........................hhhhhh

for the most part I agree with the zod....on this one


----------



## 2percent (Jun 27, 2009)

I shore fish mostly also. I hate that we are restricted to where we fish. It just feels that if you own a boat you have special privileges. Im not saying that a lot of people on are fisherman either. A lot of these once a year guys or whatever they are leave trash and disturb great fishing areas. It just sucks that it seems we who respect this tradition get screwed by the low lifes like that.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

The Zodiac said:


> lol Amen brother.
> 
> And as far as "someone needing a boat", I think that is ridiculous. I have been a shore fisherman my entire life & only fished from a boat on 3 occasions. A lot of people can't even afford a small 12' jon boat, myself included, so shore fishing is our only option. Why the hell should lakes that we paid the $19 to be able to fish, be restricted to those fortunate enough to have boats?
> 
> ...


The " someone needs a boat" comment may ot have been the right thing to say..I think someone was just venting on here..I have a 12' semi v..But I live in Ashtabula,so 70% of my fishing is done down at the ARU marina from the shore..I pretty much use my boat for east branch,ladue,and aquila..My gas motor may not even get fixed this year cause I pretty much go down that way with my buddy from painesville about once a week during the summer..I dont think anyone is baggin on anyones financial situation..I think they should open up some more places,but not the whole shoreline..That way it dosnt get to congested,and can still be cleaned easily..


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

@Barf

I should of mentioned that not all boaters once becoming "captain" turn into elitist [email protected] I know there is some respectful boaters, such as fellow member Barf here. It really isn't the boats that are the problem, but rather the individuals. Inconsiderate is inconsiderate with or without a boat.

@Iraqvet

I am sure Putzin wasn't being altogether serious. In fact, I found it a hilarious one liner for the conversation. I should of worded my post better to establish that his post got me off on a tangent about how many boaters are disrespectful to shoreline fisherman. I have had my share of bad experiences with boaters as a shore fisherman, so I had to vent. lol

I know no one was "baggin" on anyone's financial situation. I only brought it up because whether right or not, boaters have way more access to the waters that our fishing license fees pay for. When statistically there are way more fisherman that pay the license fee that do not own a boat. With that in mind, shore fisherman make up the majority of the revenue that Ohio gets from fishing license sales, yet these same shore fisherman have an extremely small fraction of the water access that boaters do.

Also Iraqvet, I am with you on wanting to keep the shoreline trash to a minimum. I wouldn't want for the shorelines to be opened up in such a way that people could freely come & go with no trouble at all. But I think that the shorelines should be legal to fish on the waters we paid to be able to fish. I don't mind walking a half mile through the woods /swamps along the shoreline of a lake to get to a good fishing spot. Keeping the shorelines thick & unmolested not only keeps the natural beauty of the setting, but also keeps shore fishing to a minimum as a lot of people wont trudge through thick cover just to get to a fishing spot. I just want it to be legal for those that are die hard enough to want to work to make it to those shorelines.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree there are probably way more guys who dont have boats then do..I am not sure how the city of akron gets money for ladue and eastbranch..I have talked to people who says it comes from taxes,not from license fee's...I live in 'Bula so that dosnt really effect me I guess unless it does come frome license fee's??..I guess the fisrt thing that comes to mind is guys clogging up the landing by fishin there..Or guys who dont see anyone around so they just leave their trash deep in the woods..You dont seem like that type.But the problem is for one of you,there is probably ten guys that do that kind of stuff..I guess akron has taken hints from other lakes and set those rules in place..It sucks cause inoccent people feel wronged...Kinda like how our economy has been for the past six years..I have perfect credit,but my company still cut the limit on my card in half as a precaution..I guess to many people wanted stuff they couldnt afford, so it effects us all..Everyone wants fishin to be their time in heaven on earth..The problem is there are to many guys with pitch forks and pointy talls walkin around to make that possable at some places..


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

@ Iraqvet

You are absolutely correct. A good example is when East branch closed down several years back from all the vandalism & so forth. I remember that was the first year I ever fished East Branch, & tried my luck there maybe twice before it was closed.


----------



## 2percent (Jun 27, 2009)

Not to change subject but East Branch is my favorite fishing spot. Never catch anything big but just nice relaxing time there. I see trash there a lot and many who do not respect the property. Its a family spot too and last year we stumbled on a couple having sex right by the dock. I do not know if i was more mad that they took my spot preventing me from fishing there that my kids could have been there. They ran when I called next but I figured i would leave that spot alone till the rain washed it away.


----------



## HoggBoss (Nov 12, 2009)

Waders: ~$50 (depending. Can find them cheaper I'm sure)
Float Tube and Fins: $50 (bought mine used)


Freedom and Mobility: Priceless!


----------



## Unclelouie (Oct 7, 2006)

Ladue is a great place to fish. The reason it is, is because there is not much fishing pressure, electric motors only and you cannot have a gas motor attached or a gas tank onboard. That sure takes care of the high priced bassboats with 200 HP motors. Lake Rockwell only has one area to shore fish legally and absolutely no boats allowed at all. This is also owned by the city of Akron. I thought several years ago, The state of OHIO took over Ladue' s launching facilities. Did Akron reclaim it ? I own a boat but I still like to shorefish also and I never forget my roots. The boat needed to fish Ladue should not cost much money. You can probably pick up a used 14 footer with a electric trolling motor through the Trader for under $500.00. The boat owners in this economy will take a deal before they turn it down. By the way, my boat was bought brand new in 2004. A 16ft. Monark with a 9.9HP 4 stroke Mercury Outboard, front Motorguide trolling motor, two depth finders 3 swivel seats fully carpeted all safety equipment and life jackets with live well and storge compartments and trailer.
$7,000.00. Payments were under $115.00 / Month. That payment is equal to some cable bills.


----------



## rod48 (Jul 19, 2008)

I fished shorelines almost my whole life and one thing that is always certain is the amount of crap left behind by fishermen and women. It's downright depressing and true almost everywhere.Some beautiful spots are ruined by these morons. You can even boat out to some remote spot and find trash left on the shoreline.
I need to add that they are not the only guilty parties. How many times have you been out on lake and found somebody's garbage floating around? Some things never change.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

rod48 said:


> I fished shorelines almost my whole life and one thing that is always certain is the amount of crap left behind by fishermen and women. It's downright depressing and true almost everywhere.Some beautiful spots are ruined by these morons. You can even boat out to some remote spot and find trash left on the shoreline.
> I need to add that they are not the only guilty parties. How many times have you been out on lake and found somebody's garbage floating around? Some things never change.


Lots of trash everywhere. Maybe different members can start Clean Ups all around Ohio. Even the Atlantic and Pacific Oceans have places miles in diameter of decomposing plastics. We have found the enemy - and it is us !


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> ...Maybe different members can start Clean Ups all around Ohio.


That isn't a bad idea.

But in the very least here is what I propose. Although, I know many of us already practice this...

...if we find trash,refuse, & debris in our fishing spot upon arrival, take the time to clean up the area you are fishing in. Sounds simple enough, but it somehow isn't. As humans it is difficult to make the choice to decide to spend the next 45 minutes to an hour cleaning up what other halfwits have left behind instead of doing what we came to the spot to do, which is fish. It is especially difficult when you have limited time to fish as it is.

Cleaning up the spot you intend to fish not only renews the area to its former glory, thus increasing your scenic enjoyment, but it also makes it much less hazardous & problematic for you to fish. I know I am not the only one that has spent that 45 minutes to an hour getting untangled from the 1000 yards of monofilament that encircled the shoreline like a prison fence. Turn that mono into braided line & that fence is upgraded to razorwire. 

Also, we have the "monkey see, monkey do" effect. The trash that lines the shorelines is proof of this theory. The more trash people see that remains in the area, the more people that find it "ok" to add to it. You don't feel as bad, since you are clearly not the only one, & if confronted, you can easily dismiss it as trash left behind from someone else. The opposite will also hold true. The more people see others cleaning up these areas, the more people will feel compelled to do the same when they go to fish. And with the piles of trash diminishing, so will the "urge" to repopulate these areas with waste.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

The Zodiac said:


> That isn't a bad idea.
> 
> But in the very least here is what I propose. Although, I know many of us already practice this...
> 
> ...


:F Well said !


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

i have fished ladue for about 30 years.... alot of shore fishing ..... and alot of boat fishing..... sometimes everyday.... i don't live that far away from it....it is a beautiful place early in the morning and late in the evening.... i have seen deer swimming... muskrat playing.... turtles sunning...geese and their babies.... and all kinds of wildlife there....it is my favorite place to fish.... not because of the fish....but because it is so peaceful....

people in general are what is ruining the place.... i have seen so many stupid things go on out there it isn't funny.....the littering is unbelieveable ... i am always picking up yards of line.... or untangling it from my prop or snag it ... empty bait containers.... empty lure wrappers ...old decrative lanterns that you can by for 5 bucks at wal mart the ones that kind of look old timey....they had lamp oil in them... busted up and dented...i picked them up out of the water just a few inches deep... i lit one and it blew the bottom out of the lamp oil base....(stupid i know but i was curious to see if they would really work being a decorative thing)..... beer and soda cans/bottles....wrappers for things to eat from candy bar to mickeyd's.... my brother found and old motorcycle frame down the shoreline....it's on the east shoreline north of 422 when the water level is real low you can see it..... people swimming from the shore and off boats...and as for valley road.... it's not a race track! ...... or a garbage dump..... the reason we can not shore fish where the water meets the road.... the people that live on that road complained....

now i'm not kicking every boat owner.... i had one up until recently.....but ladue is the only place where i have been fishing from the shore and had my line ran over by trollers or just crusin around.....or run and gun bassers trying to cover water, fish right on top of me .... over me and around me.... although the lack of respect for other fishermen irratates me to no end.... i find it at ladue because i'm there more that any other place.... however i have ran into at lake erie fishing off the piers and some of the rivers .... some people think they own the place and will walk up next to you and cast right where your lines are.... several times.... or set up 4 feet from you and cast over lines .... no i don't mind if someone wants to sit 2 feet from me and fish... just don't hog my spot and cause so much ruckus ...... i'll sit and talk with people i don't know all day.... as long as i'm wettin a line..

point being... it cost lots of money to have someone out there to patrol.... and to stock fish .... and just overall taking care and overseeing any lake, river, pond, or waterway.... if you want to be able to fish and boat... BE RESPECTABLE.... i have access to places to fish where noone else is allowed... but i treat these places and people who own them with respect.... i took my daughter to ponds that where beautiful and the bluegill and bass where jumping on the hook.... but in turn i helped when i could or asked and respected these places... at 6 years old she could bait her own hook and take her bluegill off .... she's 22 now.... and i have a grandchild turning 1 .... guess who fishes .... and loves it!

RESPECT OUR LAKES AND THE FISH along with everything around it.... and that includes PEOPLE too.......


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Well put Ripley and Zodiac..Ripley I know what you mean about people thinkin they own certain parts of the river..Back in October I gotta into a sitaution while doin some steelie fishin at the marina in Ashtabula..This older couple would go down there and fish alot as well...They would always claim the same spot and try to kick people out of their area..The guys would usually comply..Well me and a buddy decided to take the spot on purpose one day,knowing they would show up cause it seemed like they never left..They did show up,and raised serious hell about their spot..So much so, that they even CALLED THE COPS!!...The cop showed up and listend to the lady yell at him to make us move..It was so bad he almost restrained her..He made them leave..He wasnt sure why we didnt call the cops on them..That wasnt my intention..It was to point out to those folks that no one can claim a spot,or do anything to legally make you move..Some people just dont understand how the world works..


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

Iraqvet said:


> Well put Ripley....


^^^^ Ditto.

@ Iraqvet

That story about that couple is hilarious. That blows my mind that they thought the cops would make you leave.


----------



## Redhead Brian (Apr 24, 2010)

Insted of all us fisherman and women complaining about the trash. Why don't we do our part and pick it up when we have the opportunity. I do...Weather fishing from shore or from boat. I don't fish up there very offen. But if and when I get there I will do my part to clean up the mess!!$


----------



## mrtickles (Jan 22, 2010)

if you clean it for them, theyll still do it knowing someone else will clean up their crap up for them. thats how it works in this country for some people. sooner or later, instead of fishing, youll be cleaning up bbq chip bags, old bait containers, and empty 40oz bottles of colt 45! let me know how that works out for you...lmao!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

mrtickles said:


> if you clean it for them, theyll still do it knowing someone else will clean up their crap up for them. thats how it works in this country for some people. sooner or later, instead of fishing, youll be cleaning up bbq chip bags, old bait containers, and empty 40oz bottles of colt 45! let me know how that works out for you...lmao!!!


I've been cleaning that kind of junk. Stinky, mucky, backwater sewage spots with old trash floating in it. I will continue to do it. I don't want to sit in a trash pile to fish. Want to join us ?


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> I've been cleaning that kind of junk. Stinky, mucky, backwater sewage spots with old trash floating in it. I will continue to do it. I don't want to sit in a trash pile to fish. Want to join us ?


Exactly. I doubt anyone of us cleans up the trash for the benefit of the [email protected] that deposited it in the first place.


----------



## wunderwolf (Apr 2, 2010)

i just bought a 12ft boat off craigs list $225 to fish ladue everytime i go out i see people shore fishing right next to the posted no fishing signs. yesterday people were fishing off the bridge at 44. as so often happens the "bad apples" will spoil the bunch. just an observation: i lived in wyoming/ colorado for 10 years fishing throughout the west and there as well as here it seems that live bait shore fishermen have the least respect for the fisheries and the surroundings on a better note i saw a bald eagle my last 2 ladue excursions


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

SteelyDeacon said:


> The restrictions on Akron water dept. Lakes are unprecedented. Name any other city in Ohio that restricts its water supply from fishing the way Akron does. There is none, because every other city but Akron knows that fishing is a sign that a lake's water is healthy, not dirty. No other city, small or large restricts shore fishing like Akron. And Akron is not the only city that gets its water from inland reservoirs.


Actually up here in Ashtabula there is a real good size reservior..You aint supposed to fish there now cause the county comissioners "own" it..Some kid drowned there so you aint even supposed to fish there now..I have three friends that have all been chased out of there..They county is hoping lake metro parks will buy it..Then it would be a great place..


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

SteelyDeacon said:


> Ummm, Iraqvet: I think that Ashtabula thing just proves my point?


 It was to show you that akron isnt the only place that takes full control of their lakes..So it really didnt prove nothin other then akron isnt alone..Thats the only place Ashtabula really puts a limit on as far as I know



SteelyDeacon said:


> One other thing about La Due, and this is about boating. How about the fact that you have to actually remove your outboard from your boat to launch it? The first time (and the last time) I brought my 14' Smokercraft to La Due, I saw that sign and said "What the *bleep* am I supposed to do with my outboard while I'm on the lake?" It's apparently not enough that I remove all the gas tanks from my boat, but I have to take the freaking outboard off too? Thanks, but no thanks.
> 
> I'm sure all you Auburn Corners locals and you exclusive electric putt-putters out there have no problem with this, but most real boats have both an electric and a gas outboard. We don't mind leaving the gas on shore, but removing the outboard just for La Doo Doo Lake is for the birds!
> 
> Good luck! and catch you a pile!


I actually enjoy that place..Now that you stated you have a boat,you really cant complain..I am really not sure what your argument is now..Its already been stated they should open alittle more of it up..But you got a boat so whats the big deal??..Sounds like some people just cant be pleased..


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

SteelyDeacon said:


> Some people aren't content with oppressive restrictions and unjust prejudices.
> 
> Others are just fine with them, I guess.
> 
> ...


Are you from the north ridgeville area by olmstead falls??


----------



## SteelyDeacon (Sep 17, 2008)

Yep! I'm just north of Olmsted Falls. Why?


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

SteelyDeacon said:


> Ahem! My point about your Ashtabula story is that they instituted unreasonable restrictions on their reservoir just because of one unfortunate incident.
> 
> Politicians are always using crises as an excuse for expanding their control.
> 
> ...


Ladues shoreline is actually pretty clean,I was down there last week..Compare it to the shorelines of milton and berlin..It would be no contest..Some with the shoreline at east branch..Very clean..Pymatuning is in part of ashtabula county..There is alot of shore fishing there..



SteelyDeacon said:


> Yep! I'm just north of Olmsted Falls. Why?


I am just not sure what your arguement is then..According to google maps,mosquito is almost the same distance..There is plenty of shore fishing there..You are also not that far from lake erie..I am not trying to be mean dude..I am just not sure why you wouldnt go somewhere else where the population of fish is higher and such..Again,it just sounds like some people cant always be pleased..


----------



## SteelyDeacon (Sep 17, 2008)

No problem, guy. If you look at my Icon, you'll see I call myself the Reelin' Wanderer; I'm like horse $h!, I'm all over the place! 

I'd just like to be able fish La Due from shore for a few hours in the evening after work. I work in Cleveland, and La Due is only about 15 minutes from there. It would be nice, but I do understand.

I was talking with Mark Burkley out at his bait store near Lake Rockwell just today, and he sort of set me straight on La Due. I guess it was getting to be a real mess there a while back, and that's what made Akron get so crappy about shore fishing. That really is a crying shame. I guess I never saw it at its worst before the city threw the hammer down. He also thinks that they might be closing the Mosquito Causeway soon because of all the litter. What a shame that people can't leave a fishing area at least as clean as they find it.

By the way, if you are indeed a vet of the Iraq War, I want to express my thanks to you for serving our country. Proud to know you, even if it's only online.

Just for the record, I do fish Lake Erie; here, there, and everywhere! I'm widowed since '99, so I have a lot of fishing time on my hands when I'm not working.

Good fishin' to ya'

JL


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

SteelyDeacon said:


> No problem, guy. If you look at my Icon, you'll see I call myself the Reelin' Wanderer; I'm like horse $h!, I'm all over the place!
> 
> I'd just like to be able fish La Due from shore for a few hours in the evening after work. I work in Cleveland, and La Due is only about 15 minutes from there. It would be nice, but I do understand.
> 
> ...


Like I said man,I wasnt tryin to be mean.I might have came off kind of harsh.I just thought maybe you were like some of the people up here in 'bula that always get mad at stuff..Yes,people in control may not benefit everyone...I agree whole heardely there..I do feel you man..I dont care for the things being done in ashtabula...The problem is unless we get crazy and start taking people out by force,there isnt alot we can do about it...The shore fishin from ladue would just be countered by the the city and they would talk about erossion and trash..They have points,and we have points...Maybe one day things will change..Like I said, most of my fishin time is from shore,just not there...I hope we can all find ways to make everything all smooth for everyone...But it just comes down to bad apples spoiling the bunch..Then the question arises..Who is bad,the governemnt punishing everyone for the acts of a few,or us for not making the few pay for their mistakes..?


----------

